# Mausoleum prop trade



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I had been thinking about building a crypt or mausoleum for a while now and was actually all ready to start this year. Before I could get going I was contacted by fellow (other)forum member Myra Mains who lives in the same city I do and was over to see my haunt last year. He had a number of bigger props under construction that he had to get rid of to free up some storage space - don't we all have that problem? Anyhow he proposed a prop trade where I'll make him a custom tombstone and some lettering for his haunt entrance and he'll give me the mausoleum in progress. Sweet!

After a bit of finagling with our schedules I rented a van and brought it home last night although I had to clear a space for it in the garage first. This thing is huge! It just clears the ceiling now and I don't have it on the pillar risers or the roof on yet. And that's just the archway - the main front wall will be even taller!

Some of it are more put together than other parts and it's all unfinished but that how I want it. I want to be able to do the detailing/finishing as that's what I really like to do. That stack of foam in behind is all the front and side walls. It's sort of like a life-size Lego house with all the parts - I just have to figure out how it goes together and how I'll frame it. You can see with the skulls I'm already thinking on how to customize it. I'm Really excited to get going on this and want to thank Myra mains for thinking of me and all the tremendous work he's put into this so far.

I'll be sure to post more construction photos as I go.

(there are more photos in my album)


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!! That is freakin' awesome! 

Now I hear the voice of reason (usually my wife).. Uhh.. where ya gonna keep it?

Very nice addition, please post pics of the finishing process..


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great trade. It looks amazing so far.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome trade ! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is going to be a great looking prop. What are those tubes on the sides? I could use a couple of those.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is a hellova trade... Some serious craftsmanship went into that thing....Good luck and Post lots of pics.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. Nice trade. That's going to look amazing. Can't wait to see the assembly and finishing progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's gonna be big enough to live in!


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Great job. I am looking forward to seeing it when it is all done.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Holy crap that's a lot of foam. Is that...dare I ask...3" thick foam? That's like building a small church in the backyard.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly Crap is right. That is awesome.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

jaege said:


> That is going to be a great looking prop. What are those tubes on the sides? I could use a couple of those.


You can get those at home depot. There used for pouring concrete footings for posts. I'm pretty sure they come in various lengths and you can cut them down to the size you need.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm really excited to get going on this.

darklore: I think it's mostly just 2" but I'll check. I've never seen 3" foam but I hear you can get it.

jaege: I think they are called sonotubes but like Darkwalker said they are readily available in the various building centres. They come not only in diff. lengths but also diff. diameters as well.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Deal, that is awesome.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Crap I was all excited that I just finished my crypt. Now yours just makes mine look sad and your isn't even done. Man so excited for you. I think I would have crapped my pants on that one. I am super stoked to see it finished and your progress. Congrats dude your yard is already way cool and this year wow to another level!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, that looks awesome so far. What a great trade. Can't wait to see your progress pics and the finished piece.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... a great trade and also a very nice "head start" on your build!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hector thats gonna look awesome when its all detailed and done.. soon your gonna have to move to get a bigger yard to haunt..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice deal, I'm looking forward to seeing the completed crypt. Will you be putting a FCG in it?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

What a trade that is looking great and not finished I look forward to see the finished building. Bring on more pictures


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang Uruk, I stumbled onto your album pics and sent a pm asking some in-depth questions about your build and then find the post here about the trade. Great trade for sure. Well, whatever you can share is appreciated and can't wait to see you give it your touch!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, I don't know how I missed this thread!!

All I have to say is.... I have a billion tombstones that I have made in my yard, yet to have just one that was made by Uruk-Hai would be the star of my show. It is a great trade, two fine craftsmen sharing what they do best. Love it!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I will give you all of Dixie's tombstones....plus Dixie...for the mausoleum. Trade?

That is a very impressive prop. So what all did he get in the trade?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> I will give you all of Dixie's tombstones....plus Dixie...for the mausoleum. Trade?
> 
> That is a very impressive prop. So what all did he get in the trade?


Ah, feel the love. 
Hahahaha!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Dang Uruk, I stumbled onto your album pics and sent a pm asking some in-depth questions about your build and then find the post here about the trade. Great trade for sure. Well, whatever you can share is appreciated and can't wait to see you give it your touch!


Hey Johnny. I saw your PM but I'll try and answer your questions here as others might be interested.

Johnny was asking about the inner structure that makes up the arch. I have to admit it's not how I would have initially built it and would have opted for a wood frame skinned in foam (I do have a tendency to over-engineer everything) however the resulting structure is remarkably strong. It doesn't flex or bend and has even survived a fall off the pillars - I had it set up roughly in position in order to take the pictures but then the morning forgot how tall it is and hit the garage door opening. The door hit it and everything came tumbling down! Only minor damage and the structure stayed intact. I won't be doing THAT again - the garage door opener has since been unplugged. 

I'll try and take some more detail pics of the construction methods my benefactor has used so far. I think his intention was to create a framework out of steel studs that the foam pieces would be attached to using Velcro. I'm not so comfortable doing that as I could see the whole thing blowing down given any sort of wind. I'm going to build a lightweight framework of 1" x 2" wood using plywood gussets in the corners for added rigidity. The foam will be attached to the frame with construction adhesive and screws with large washers in places where they would be hidden from view. Then all the panels will be assembled together using bolts/wingnuts/C-clamps and anchored to the ground using large construction nails like I do for my tombstones.

The 2 halves of the arch will be permanently joined together so that will be the largest piece to store. All the other wall and roof panels will disassemble into flats and store in a rack from the garage ceiling. That's the plan at any rate.

First off I wouldn't even hazard a guess as to cost so far other than I know I got it for a real steal! I can sort of estimate based on the number of full 2' x 8' x 2" foam boards and it's a lot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Dixie said:


> Man, I don't know how I missed this thread!!
> 
> All I have to say is.... I have a billion tombstones that I have made in my yard, yet to have just one that was made by Uruk-Hai would be the star of my show. It is a great trade, two fine craftsmen sharing what they do best. Love it!


Thanks Dixie!!!



Jaybo said:


> I will give you all of Dixie's tombstones....plus Dixie...for the mausoleum. Trade?
> 
> That is a very impressive prop. So what all did he get in the trade?


Ha! Ha! Certainly a tempting offer!  I'm making him a custom broken tombstone like the one I did last year. We're just deciding on an epitaph. I'm also going to help and do all the lettering for his cemetery arch. I know, I really lucked out!

Here's a pic of the broken tombstone I did...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Uruk-Hai, appreciate the info.

Jaybo....send Dixie my way about a month before the big day....I have work for her here and there are no mache insects involved! lol


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

So it doesn't look like much but here's the result of several weeks of planning and a few hours on the weekend. I got the 2 halves of the archway permanently connected, all gaps filled and sealed and the lighting for the skulls figured out and the skulls installed. Now onto the back wall and pillars.

I temporarily stood it up on the pillars to get a sense of the size and it really is going to be mammoth! I'm now hoping it doesn't overpower everything else in the yard.



















Here's a shot of the interior showing some of the bracing and how I attached the 2 halves together. There are some more pictures in my album.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is going to ROCK!! The scale of this thing is so impressive! Love the eetail of the foam carving as well. Will be following closely!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great trade... looks huge.... can't wait to see the finished project....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It keeps getting better!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about I trade you whats beind door #3 for Mausoleum?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Just picked up the gargoyle for the top of the mausoleum. Very excited about this! He's made by Boneyard Bargains out of Toronto and I've wanted to get one since I first saw him at Scarefest 4-5 years ago. When the mausoleum project became a reality I HAD to get him! He stands about 24" tall and is cast in a lightweight semi-rigid foam. For now he's just has a bas coat of grey primer but I'll end up panting him to match the stone of the mausoleum. Now all I have to do is to figure out how I'll attach him to the roof panels considering he'll be up about 11' in the air!

On a side note it looks like this might be the last of the gargoyles - the silicone mold ripped as they were pulling him out so unless the mold can be fixed he's a collector's item. Too bad - it's a great prop.



















My daughter LOVES him!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is a fantastic gargoyle! Wow and double wow!


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy cow!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been admiring that same gargoyle for a while. Shame that the mold broke. Guess I know who to bribe for a gargoyle now? LOL! That will look great in your haunt!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Jaybo said:


> I've been admiring that same gargoyle for a while. Shame that the mold broke. Guess I know who to bribe for a gargoyle now? LOL! That will look great in your haunt!


Thanks! Paul from Boneyard said he's going to try and repair it after Halloween to at least get one more cast from it. He could then do some clean-up and make another more durable mold. It came from an original sculpt he had commissioned years ago.

BTW... there's no way in hell I'll ever part with him for any bribe!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful gargoyle, hope the mold can be repaired.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

That's one sweet gargoyle....I'm looking forawrd to seeing this whole thing come together!


----------

